# Software für S5



## Laibi (22 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe bei eine SPS, die Siemens S5, geschenkt bekommen. Nur habe ich aber keine Software, gibt es irgendwo eine Demo, mit der ich die Sps programmieren kann? Weiß ja nicht mal ob die noch tut.

MfG

Jochen


----------



## Ralle (23 August 2007)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Downloads_Demos.htm
http://www.deltalogic.de/index.php?target=software/accontrol/accontrols7.htm
http://www.mhj-software.com/de/


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 August 2007)

@Ralle: Danke

der Link zur S5-Programmiersoftware ACCON-PG lautet:

http://www.deltalogic.de/s5hwsw/pg26.htm


----------



## Ralle (23 August 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @Ralle: Danke
> 
> der Link zur S5-Programmiersoftware ACCON-PG lautet:
> 
> http://www.deltalogic.de/s5hwsw/pg26.htm



Ja stimmt. Eigenartig, liegt wohl am Menü auf eurer Page, wenn man im Menü von s7 kommend auf S5 geht, bleibt in der Adresszeile oben im Firefox die "alte" Adresse stehen, da hab ich das dann rauskopiert.


----------

